

Bitcoin against Ebola (tldr: donate Bitcoin to ebola affected people with low fee) - 2pointsomone
https://bitcoinagainstebola.org/

======
rnbrady
Just post a Bitcoin address already.

This requires signup which completely defeats the object of Bitcoin donations
and leads me to the conclusion that this site is a thinly veiled attempt to
attract users to Beam.

I know only this because I genuinely tried to donate.

Am I missing something or are you?

